# Rubio Monocoat?



## tahoewood (May 5, 2014)

Hello,
Has anyone used Rubio Monocoat? How did it go? Were you pleased with results? Would you recommend it? Looking for a very natural looking and low-luster finish for black walnut flooring, stairs, and possibly sills/door trim.

Thanks!


----------



## RandyReed (Jul 30, 2014)

tahoewood said:


> Hello,
> Has anyone used Rubio Monocoat? How did it go? Were you pleased with results? Would you recommend it? Looking for a very natural looking and low-luster finish for black walnut flooring, stairs, and possibly sills/door trim.
> 
> Thanks!


We just took over an account 3 weeks ago that used Rubio. They hated it. They said it was way too much rubbing involved. 2 people were having to use this product off line just to prepare for it to go on their line. They were at the point of quiting. It was that bad. 

You tube videos shows its easy to use, well I saw it in person, and if I had to apply it like they were having to do, I would have wanted to quit too.


----------



## Quickstep (Apr 10, 2012)

It sounds like a really neat concept; an oil finish with an accelerator. I love oil finishes, but I don't have the patience to wait for the drying time between coats. I notice though that the "accelerated" cure time is 7 days. Also, if my math is right, it's $150 a quart.


----------



## was2ndlast (Apr 11, 2014)

I've used it but only on small projects...cheese/charcuterie boards. The finish is very nice. Drying time was less than 7 days for me but it was during winter so that could have impacted it. There was a lot of rubbing but honestly I have no frame of reference for rubbing an oil finish.


----------



## Quickstep (Apr 10, 2012)

was2ndlast said:


> I've used it but only on small projects...cheese/charcuterie boards. The finish is very nice. Drying time was less than 7 days for me but it was during winter so that could have impacted it. There was a lot of rubbing but honestly I have no frame of reference for rubbing an oil finish.



Was it as expensive as it appears to be?


----------



## was2ndlast (Apr 11, 2014)

Yeah, it is. I paid $17 CDN for 100ml.


----------



## Woodcutterron (Nov 21, 2009)

RandyReed said:


> We just took over an account 3 weeks ago that used Rubio. They hated it. They said it was way too much rubbing involved. 2 people were having to use this product off line just to prepare for it to go on their line. They were at the point of quiting. It was that bad.
> 
> You tube videos shows its easy to use, well I saw it in person, and if I had to apply it like they were having to do, I would have wanted to quit too.


Not sure about the folks you took the account over from, they must not have "read the directions" if they were getting _that_ frustrated. Rubio Monocoat is as easy to use as fallin off a log . . .IF you change your "oil finish" mindset . . . and follow instructions. 

It is pricey, but a little goes a long way. Here's a small table I just recently built and finished with Rubio Monocoat:


----------



## Woodcutterron (Nov 21, 2009)

Quickstep said:


> It sounds like a really neat concept; an oil finish with an accelerator. I love oil finishes, but I don't have the patience to wait for the drying time between coats. I notice though that the "accelerated" cure time is 7 days. Also, if my math is right, it's $150 a quart.


There is no drying time between coats. The mechanism by which Monocoat works precludes any necessity, or even benefit, to attempting additional coats. A wood surface accepts as much Monocoat as it's going to accept, within the first few minutes, if applied correctly. Monocoat isn't a build-up finish. If someone wants that built up look, best go with stain which is a LOT cheaper, and topcoat it with something else.


----------



## Toolman50 (Mar 22, 2015)

Look into Watco Danish Oil if you're looking for a tried and true oil finish.


----------



## joek30296 (Dec 16, 2009)

was2ndlast said:


> I've used it but only on small projects...cheese/charcuterie boards. The finish is very nice. Drying time was less than 7 days for me but it was during winter so that could have impacted it. There was a lot of rubbing but honestly I have no frame of reference for rubbing an oil finish.


Learned a new word today..."charcuterie". Had to look it up to see what it was. Thanks was2ndlast!


----------



## ColorStylist (Jul 19, 2014)

Woodcutterron said:


> Not sure about the folks you took the account over from, they must not have "read the directions" if they were getting _that_ frustrated. *Rubio Monocoat is as easy to use as fallin off a log* . . .IF you change your "oil finish" mindset . . . and follow instructions.
> 
> It is pricey, but a little goes a long way. Here's a small table I just recently built and finished with Rubio Monocoat:


LOL, yeah its easy to do 1 bench and not get frustrated. Try doing 100+ dining room tables a day on a moving line and get back with me......


----------



## Chuck Harris (Oct 27, 2017)

We've used Rubio Monocoat on both furniture and flooring. It looks absolutely beautiful when applied correctly. It needs to be buffed for a long time and then any remaining product that hasn't been absorbed by the wood gets wiped off. Because it's a single coat, it actually is faster than many other products. My only complaint is that it doesn't offer much stain protection. If anything gets left on the surface other than water, you'll have a stain that needs to be sanded out. If you have dogs, I would definitely avoid it. 

Here are a few pictures of where we've used it. If anyone wants a picture of how it looks on floors I have a few I can attach. Let me know.


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

Like anything you have to study up on a product you never used before if you want a good outcome. I have a customer that decided to put a sealer on her granite counter tops herself. She wiped it on and let it dry. She missed the part in the instructions that said let it sit for a few minutes and wipe off the excess. The counter felt like it was coated with rubber. Took me two hours to clean it off.


----------

